# Atchafalaya recipe search?



## Devilndskyz (Apr 1, 2009)

There used to be a resturaunt called *Atchafalaya's. *They had a recipe called Voodoo Chicken. Does anyone have that recipe, or a recipe close to it? Thanks Imp


----------



## Beerman's Wife (May 31, 2006)

*Voodoo Chicken Recipe*

Don't know if this is anything like what you had, but found this on another website I belong to.

Voodoo Chicken with Cornbread Stuffing 
This lightly blackened chicken breast is superb. It is best to barbeque the chicken outdoors, because it smokes a lot, but do not overcook it - the outside should be spicy and crisp and the inside should be juicy and tender. Be sure to serve it with the cornbread stuffing. 
Cornbread Stuffing 
1/4 cup unsalted butter 
2 red onions, chopped 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
2 ribs celery, chopped 
2 red peppers, peeled seeded and chopped 
1 green pepper, peeled seeded and chopped 
1 (4 ounce) tin chopped green chiles 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt or more to taste 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground white pepper 
4 cups diced cornbread (recipe below or any 
favorite recipe you may like) 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 
1/2 cup cream or sour cream (preferably Astro) 
Voodoo Chicken 
3 large whole chicken breasts, split and boned 
but with the skin left on (each boned piece of 
chicken should weigh about 5 ounce) 
1/4 cup unsalted butter, melted 
3 cloves garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper 
2 teaspoons freshly ground white pepper 
2 teaspoons paprika 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/4 teaspoon thyme 
1/4 teaspoon oregano 
1 small piece bay leaf, crushed 
1 teaspoon salt 
To prepare the stuffing, melt the butter in a large skillet and add the onions and garlic. Cook until tender and fragrant. 
Add the celery, peppers and chilies. Cook for a few minutes until the vegetables are very tender. Season with chili powder, salt, black and white pepper and toss with the cornbread. Taste and adjust seasonings if necessary. 
Stir in the eggs and cream. If you are cooking the stuffing on the barbecue, brush a large piece of foil with butter, place the stuffing in the centre and wrap to form a tight package. Barbecue for about 20 minutes per side. (If you are oven-baking the stuffing, place in a buttered 3-quart casserole dish and bake at 375 degrees F for 30 to 40 minutes or until the top is browned.) 
To prepare the chicken, pat the chicken breasts dry. 
Combine the melted butter and garlic and place in a flat dish. Dip pieces of chicken in the garlic-butter mixture so that both sides are coated. allow to marinate until ready to cook. 
Combine all the remaining ingredients. Just before cooking, sprinkle this spice mixture evenly over both sides of the chicken and pat in slightly. Barbecue the chicken for approximately 5 to 7 minutes per side, skin side first, until just barely cooked


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

There are a bunch of voodoo chicken recipes on Google:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=voodoo+chicken+recipe&aq=0&oq=voodoo+chicken

I saw a mention of Atchafalaya in there somewhere , but didn't have a recipe. Maybe one of these will look familiar.


----------

